# PCGH High-End WaKü-Set bei caseking.de - Verbesserung!



## suncrest (10. April 2010)

*PCGH High-End WaKü-Set bei caseking.de - Verbesserung!*

Hallo PCGH,

wäre es mal denkbar, dass das High-End WaKü-Set überarbeitet werden könnte? Zumindest wäre es mal im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "cool", wenn der 1156er Sockel unterstützt offiziell wird. Eventuell könnte man das ganze Set auch überarbeiten. Ich finde aber, dass die Aquastream XT Ultra auf jeden Fall dabei bleiben sollte


----------

